# 2018 Wrap-up



## LDUBS (Dec 27, 2018)

It was too windy today to rake leaves (ahem, that’s my story and I’m sticking with it). 

Because it looks like I won’t be getting out again in 2018, and since I had some time on my hands, I thought I would try to do a photo recap of 2018. 

Considering I was sidelined for a portion of the year waiting for delivery of the new boat, I think I did OK. Even better, looks like the new boat catches fish, not that I’m at all superstitious. 

PS: One of my New Year’s resolutions is to learn to take better pic’s.


----------

